# Trying to decide who stays...who goes...



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have 4 young does, 2 fullbloods, and 2 percentages.
We vowed to keep them all but now we're having second thoughts.

I took these pics late this evening, it was getting dark and the girls were more worried about dinner, than standing nicely. Plus, the kids haven't worked with them in a while on the halter or collar.

Star <9mo> giving me that crooked 'what's the deal?' look lol ♥ this girl. She isn't going anywhere 
She was bred 8/17, hasn't come back in heat so we're hoping she's preggo, we're guessing she is around 125+lbs.









SP <9mo> she is a week younger than Star, same breeder but different bloodlines. She's kind of the under dog, but has a GREAT personality, I can't complain about her at all, well besides not liking to walk on a lead, but otherwise... 
Sadly though, she hasn't come in heat, and we all had agreed if she didn't get bred, we'd have to sell her  We are selling our buck, so I'm praying she comes in heat before then.









She may not be the most beautiful, or a show quality doe, but again, she's quiet, doesn't complain.....she's got a sweet face 









Our Percentage twins...

Lyrica - 7mo -we are thinking we will sell her. My son owns her and has agreed to sell her. She is a brat...in every way...lol. She doesn't usually look so up in the hind end, but my daughter had trouble getting her to stand. Still, she IS a little short on the front end...









Wysteria - Lyrica's twin sister. We are planning to keep her.
She's not got a perfect conformation, but she's growing nicely, but umm..she does have a huge barrel, haha...in fact...we always ask if she swallowed a watermelon and it got stuck! Oh, the fact she loves the puppy, and everyone else is mean to her....yep that's a + 










Here are some randoms...

Star and SP









Star says 'I'm coming mom!'


















Lyrica, Wysteria and their mama <stopping for a scratch lol>
Look at Wysteria's belly lol 


















Lyrica 









So, we're thinking Lyrica and SP. 
Any thoughts? I know they aren't high quality show animals with perfect conformation, but our goal is to slowly improve our herd without having to go out and buy top quality animals. 
As long as our kids can be competitive in the summer fairs with their goats, then that's all we want. Wysteria was our best goat this year, and Star did very well also


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

To be honest, they are all beautiful. I would choose the well behaved ones. It's important that you and your kids enjoy your goaties. Even if the brats are a little more correct, the personality for me would be the deciding factor.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you made the right choices. They are all nice but the ones you like best are the ones I like best too.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

i think you should just give them all to me.. PROBLEM SOLVED!!.... lol.....
That would be a hard decision... I love all of your goats! They are beautiful!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

First of all, nice job. I remember the pics of those fullbloods when you first bought them. To use a race track term, you definitely moved them up. They look really good. The care your family has given them is obvious.

Second. I vote don't sell any of them. Somebody else will just get the benefit or screw up all the hard work you've put into them. I think you have to be patient with these goats. Think what those young does will look like at this time next year. They'll be big awesome does in their prime. It would cost a pretty penny to buy one like that. I have two does
who kidded last spring that haven't come in heat yet. One a Saanen and one a FB Boer. I have CIDRs in them right now and we'll see how that turns out. But still... 9mos old is still a young doe. I'd giver her a chance. Some people wouldn't even breed them that young if they did come in.
Keep 'em this year and make your cull decisions next year and compare them to your older does. JMO.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I like them all. As mentioned, I can take them and you won't have to worry about anything, HAhA :laugh:


Not all young Does, show signs of heat without a buck being around, 9 months is still young yet and she may come in heat silently. I would give her a chance cause she is beautiful.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am really bad about not being able to pin point things about animals that are good or bad, I just go with the whole lol. But they are all great looking and dont second guess your self, but I am in love with star and was sad to see how far away you are lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you so much I appreciate it  I definitely don't want to sell any of them.

SP is the best behaved of them all, other than not walking easily on a lead LOL She is quiet, doesn't complain and the only time you hear her at all is if it's past feeding time, or like this morning it started raining and they wanted back in 'their part' of the barn, so as soon as they saw me coming out they were both yelling 'HURRY UP!' haha
I agree about her being young, and IMO she needs time to mature. She did have a heat back at the beginning of August, we're certain as she was peeing a lot, had some discharge, was showing to any goat that would look her way and was even sniffing her own pee which she never does. She was not with a buck until about a month ago. 

Star is a really good girl, she's the bully of the 4, but she's not aggressive, just pushy. We are so very proud of her, she's come such a LONG way  

Wysteria is also a very good girl, she definitely has the 'young doe' mentality but I wouldn't expect anything else  She can be a real sweetie, she's calmer than her twin sister. She's probably the easiest keeper of the bunch.

Lyrica - we adore her, but she's probably the most annoying goat we own lol She is used to being spoiled, and having things her way and will scream if it's not going her way. She's very nervous, and sneaky too, and the biggest thing is she knows that when she is being sneaky she is doing something naughty lol
She's not a bad goat, and I know when the buck is gone and her and Wysteria could be out with the others then she should settle down more. 

My husband thinks we need to thin down to about 5 goats, but I think it's not going to be a big issue keeping 7, we had 7 last winter and were fine.

We need to build a run in shelter, and get some roll bales so our square bales last longer into the winter, and then we should be good to go. Sleeping arrangements
once kids arrive will be the issue, I don't want the unbred does getting kicked out into the weather.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know how hard it is, to have to decide which to sell. I keep wanting to keep all mine but then, I start counting the numbers and then I say oh, oh, I will be overwhelmed. So I know your anguish.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all BEAUTIFUL does, competive in the ring or not. It's obvious you have put alot into them.
There's a couple here who behave terribly, especially in the ring. I dont really like Nanettes personality & she isnt fond of me either.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam and Nancy  
Our herd queen is the worst behaved of them all....omg she's so mean to the others  But, she is the best goat we have with people, she just LOVES my kids and I so very much we could never part with her, so we just have to work around her meannie ways lol

A big thing is budget, and making sure we can feed everyone well over the winter. I have some ideas that should work 
But the shelter thing does concern me. Hopefully while my husband is on vacation next week we can get a run in shelter built, wouldn't take much to build one.

What we've decided to do is list the two girls along with the buck, if we don't get the exact amount we want for them, then they won't be sold. We won't allow ourselves to be talked down on them.
I told my husband we could always breed SP later, and possibly see if we could breed her to one of my friends bucks, I know she'd do it for us.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok so I am going to throw a new thought into your head. I agree with your last post about not letting anyone talk you down in price but have you thought about selling Madison and keeping SP??? I understand keeping Snow white since she is your most loved, and Ithma has produced well but I remember you talking about selling Madison a while back. I just feel like if you see SP next year, if she does sell, you will kick yourself. But since you will have westeria and Ithma thats 2 with about 50% same bloodlines. So getting rid of Lyrica (even thought she was my favorite of the twins) and Madison while it would be an emotional loss it would not be as big of a genetic loss. Just a thought and I know I have missed alot over the past months but I just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> Ok so I am going to throw a new thought into your head. I agree with your last post about not letting anyone talk you down in price but have you thought about selling Madison and keeping SP??? I understand keeping Snow white since she is your most loved, and Ithma has produced well but I remember you talking about selling Madison a while back. I just feel like if you see SP next year, if she does sell, you will kick yourself. But since you will have westeria and Ithma thats 2 with about 50% same bloodlines. So getting rid of Lyrica (even thought she was my favorite of the twins) and Madison while it would be an emotional loss it would not be as big of a genetic loss. Just a thought and I know I have missed alot over the past months but I just wanted to throw that out there.


Hi Roger! Great to hear from you! I hope your doing okay? 
Yep, we do plan to sell Madison, but we want to get 2013 kids from her first, especially if they might be nice enough for the kids to show. After she weans, we'll sell her. 
Myself, I don't want to sell any of the does right now. I think as long as we get more hay, and get an additional shelter made then we'll be okay. We can always change our herd up next spring.
I too think we'll regret selling Lyrica and SP. I think in a way I posted this hoping everyone would suggest not selling them LOL 

My long term goal has been for the kids to show Wysteria and Lyrica again next year. Either breed them for late fall 2013 kids, or early 2014 kids. 
'POSSIBLY' show Star if we can keep her in shape esp. if she is indeed pregnant and due in January. SP won't be shown again, but we would love kids from her, I think she'll put out some pretty babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey Roger, nice seeing you buddy


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, I thought I'd revive this topic.

We are back to considering selling one of the young does. 

This time....Wysteria.

IMO though she's a better built doe than her sister, Lyrica. But she is more 'naughty' and Lyrica is kind of our baby. Lyrica is at the bottom of the pecking order, and Wysteria pushes her out of the hay. I'm kind of 'over it' if you know what I mean.
They both have high rumps, but I think when Lyrica is set up she typically looks better. Wysteria has a high rump, but also a wide barrel - she always looks pregnant lol
My son wanted to show Lyrica for the fun of it this summer, and breed her this fall.
We planned to keep both, and breed both.

But now I am thinking maybe we should sell one of them, and see what the other girls have, if no keeper does, then we'll buy a high percentage doe. Maybe one that is more correct conformationally.

Of course if we can't get what we want $$ then we will keep her.

Right now everyone in the family is saying BugBug stays, and Wystie goes.

I hope we're making the right decision on this.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I just went through and looked at some of the pictures of Lyrica and Wysteria. I think Wysteria is bigger built but has a very high rump. She could probably make some nice wethers for you. Lyrica on the other hand is more refined and feminine looking. In the show ring, I think her high rump would be easier to 'hide'. Based on this, I think you guys are making a wiser choice by keeping Lyrica. I know how hard it is to decide who stays and who goes. You have to decide what you think will be best for your herd.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I loved them all, if i had to choose my least favorite it would be Lyrica. But to be honest I see nothing wrong with any of them, they are beautiful.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Do you have to decide to sell this year? If I was having such a hard time deciding which one I'd take that as a sign now might not be the best time to sell....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much  It's such a hard decision. We started considering the option of selling one, so we could buy a non-related young high percentage doe this spring that is more conformationally correct in the hind end.

Right now the goal is to sell Wysteria/Lyrica's dam after she kids/weans. 
Use one of these girls to replace her.
Possibly keep a doeling 'if' our does have any nice doelings that we'd be interested in keeping <fingers crossed for that lol>.

It would be impossible for us to keep a doeling from 2013 kid crop & buy a nice doeling too, we just don't have the room for it.

We just figured if we were going to sell her, we should do it sooner rather than later.

I like them both body wise.
Personality wise....Wysteria can be a good girl, but she's not as friendly and sweet as Lyrica. Wysteria belongs to my oldest daughter, and they really don't have a connection anymore. My son and Lyrica are close. I am close to Lyrica too. There is just something about those eyes and that innocent face...I honestly don't think I could sell her LOL

Here is the most recent photos I could find of them










Wysteria is so wide, I don't think she'll ever see a show ring again reguardless of rump lol
Doesn't she look like she's going to deliver any day now? LOL 
We've actually slacked her off of hay/grain a little but she is still very wide in the belly.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It is always so hard to decide which goats to sell or which to keep! Especially when you start getting new kids to evaluate and think about keeping.  That is the one thing that I don't like so much about kidding season. 

Your does are looking great!! And are definitely well taken care of! I LOVE Star! As far as Wysteria and Lyrica, I personally like Wysteria's looks more than lyrica's. (If I am getting their names correct, is the doe that has the spot on her withers Wysteria?) I just love Wysteria's bulk and big bones...that can be hard to find in a doe. Of course, Lyrica is beautiful too and also has great size and thick bones, she is just a bit more refined than Wysteria, from what I can tell from the pictures anyway. If I were you I would keep both of them for another year or so to see how they turn out with a bit more age. And also see how good of mothering instincts/udders etc. are, as well as the looks of their kids. 

They are both very nice does so I'm sure whichever doe you choose will definitely do great things with your herd! I guess I am just a big fan of the big, bulky, meaty Boers.  Well, enough of my ranblings....


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thats tough, they both look so similar. Both look steep in the rear, but from just the pictures on the first page it appears as through Lyrica is a little deeper bodied and has just a bit more muscling down her hind leg. I dont' think you could go wrong with either one. 
Wysteria does look bred lol. We have one doeling that always has the big belly like that, we had a woman ask when she was due last week. Her twin sister is always so sleek and lean, its funny to see the big difference in them!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, they are similar for sure. Wysteria is definitely thicker than her sister, hands on you can feel how thick she is, Lyrica has always been slim and long. 
We probably won't sell, but I did put her up on craigslist, but just for our area, if we get interest, that's fine, if not, that's fine too. In our area, sales are really down right now, you hardly see any boers listed the last few weeks.
Usually just the same ones being reposted lol

There is a slight chance these girls are bred by their sire. But I'm not counting on it, as Wysteria won't stand still even when she's in standing heat.
She was last bred around 11/28, so I guess we'll know in a week or two. If she were actually bred, she'd definitely not be going anywhere.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

After talking....talking...and talking, and comparing the twins. We are NOT selling lol. Thank goodness because I just couldn't choose between them. We're planning to sell Madison this summer and Wysteria WILL be her replacement. She's much thicker in the shoulders, belly and butt than Lyrica, and is an easy keeper. Lyrica is going to be our special needs child...she is definitely the bottom of the pecking order, poor sweetie. I think it will be a lot easier for her when Star goes into her kidding stall, I think SP won't pick on her half as much if Star isn't with her. Fingers crossed.

IMO SP has made a HUGE turnaround. She was so little and scrawny when we bought her. Just in the last couple of months she seems to really be blossoming. She's also so much friendlier and enjoys being loved on too. 
We're hoping there is a small chance she is bred for late April kids, but we'll see. She turns a year old in about a week, and IMO is at a decent size to be bred for April.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

They are beautiful glad you are keeping them. Sales in this area are down right now too. People dropped prices in the fall so as not to feed to many during the winter, but it's slowed down.


----------

